# Starship- XP class



## flippinout

Ever since I made a starship for Blue Skeen a few years back, I have wanted to make another one in a similar style. Here is what I made for Blue... a clone of his 'Long Tom' design.










Ever since I made that one, I have always wanted to take that design and emulate a pistol I have always admired- The Remington XP-100.










Well, after two years of putting this project on the back burner, I took a day off from my regular responsibilites to create this variant of the 'Long Tom XP-100'. It is a tack driver to say the least...









































































The main body of the slingshot is made from SpectraPly. The forks are 3/8" thick G10. All of the red material is DymaLux and the buttcap on the handle is honduran rosewood burl and carbon fiber accents on the arm rest.

This slingshot is NOT for sale.

Squirrels... BEWARE!!


----------



## August West

Always wanted an XP in 221 fireball but reckon that one will do.  Very nice


----------



## Individual

Loving that natural bark handle!!!!


----------



## flippinout

iindividual said:


> Loving that natural bark handle!!!!


That is just a prop, the slingshot only has one handle.


----------



## PorkChopSling

Wow, that is a beautiful monster of a starship!! Well, you know you make awesome out thin air ????


----------



## Lacumo

That's one beautiful piece of wood sculpture! It has the lines of the XP but the look of one of those laminated custom aftermarket stocks you see on the high-end custom Ruger 10/22's.


----------



## Wingshooter

Drop dead gorgeous. Man you have outdone yourself there. Personally I hope to see more of this style from you. Great job.


----------



## orcrender

Super looking!


----------



## parnell

That is a fine piece of craftsmanship! Top notch as always.

I am sure this will inspire a few people on the forum.


----------



## B.P.R

iindividual said:


> Loving that natural bark handle!!!!


HAHAHAHAHA...

I THINK IVE WEE'D A LITTLE BIT


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Well beam me up, flippy....downright spectacular


----------



## brainleak

Amazing work Nathan!


----------



## Flatband

Sleek looking ship Nathan! Very sharp! Would expect nothing less from the Master!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Absolutely jaw dropping! The details are amazing.


----------



## klipsch

Holy [email protected]!!!


----------



## quarterinmynose

Holy shit man!

Spectacular!


----------



## BCLuxor

That be a mean looking starship there!


----------



## Rayshot

Very sexy, artful and manly all at the same time.


----------



## flippinout

Thanks all. I just got in from a proper field test and I am pleased to say the least. Simply point, release and destroy. I do think I will explore this concept further.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

That's is art


----------



## Y+shooter

Flabbergastingly EPIC!


----------



## Dr J

A museum quality bit of slingshot art, did someone say awesome!


----------



## Charles

Classy ... very classy!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## CK Slingshots

Sweet!


----------



## Pawpawsailor

Man! That is impressive! Absolutely spectacular!


----------



## gk1

Very, very nice.
Can l ask what the advantages are for the forward leaning forks versus upright forks?
I'm still studying up on the various starship designs.


----------



## Btoon84

A stunner! Please bring to
2014 ECST


----------



## M.J

That's awesome!


----------



## dan ford

Inspiring !!!!


----------



## HOE

Nice index finger groove.


----------



## ozarkmike

Farrrrr out...beautiful...excellent work


----------



## Can-Opener

Very nice! Elegant flowing design beautiful accents.  Jaw Dropping AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## leon13

WOW say no more that is a beauty !

cheers


----------



## toolmantf99

Very nice Nathan!


----------



## flicks

Amazing work Nathan! Very elegant design! Unfortunately forbidden in Germany....


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Oh WOW!!! That is utterly gorgeous. Just superb !

Like gk1 I would be interested to hear your observations on the forward skewed forks before I decide on my next one.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

As said by all the proceeding, absolutely beautiful work.

I have no words to describe my thoughts.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Gardengroove

By far the best lloking starship I have seen here. Although we're not supposed to shoot starships I am curious on the weight of such a destroyer. 2 to 3 pounds I guess?

Cheers, Simon


----------



## LVO

Beautiful! Love the xp 100. Looks like you could make custom stocks, maybe for Ruger Charger!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Awesome work Nathan!


----------



## Quercusuber

Absolutely STUNNING!!!!

My first impression upon looking at it was indeed of some kind of alien spacecraft!!!!

And alien is also your talent, my friend!!!! totally OUT OF THIS WORLD!!!!

The colors, the smooth contours of its design, the strength and the beauty make this object a work of ART!!!

...I just don't know a limit to your creations!!

EXCELLENT!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

A beautiful peace of craftsmanship Nathan


----------



## Greavous

I want to see it go! Top shelf stuff for sure.


----------



## toolmantf99

Greavous said:


> I want to see it go! Top shelf stuff for sure.


Agreed...can we see a video of it in action?!


----------



## flippinout

I will get a video for you guys ASAP. A bit cold out, so it may just be shooting in the shop. Stay tuned....


----------



## toolmantf99

whoo-hoo! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Danny0663

Video! yussssssss 

Awesome work Nathan! wow.


----------



## mr. green

Absolutely stunning. You get my vote for SOTM. Thank you for sharing, Nathan. Can't wait to see the video.


----------



## Curtis

Absolutely gorgeous man! This is a gem for sure. :bowdown:


----------



## Bob Fionda

....I have no words! That's an art piece for a museum. Bravo!


----------



## e~shot

Absolutely Gorgeous!


----------



## Can-Opener

Oh yes I was hoping to see it in action!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## Hawkman

I've clearly not had enough sleep, what is this divine imagery I see before me? There are just too many levels of magnificence for my brain to take in all at once! An outstanding piece of work that sets an impossibly high standard for the new year. Amazing.


----------



## matthiasdaues

Amazing, beautiful and grand. Thank you for sharing this spectacular beast.

Cheers and a happy new year, M.


----------



## Bajaja

This is awesome piece of art!!!


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Mind you, I really like the one you made for Blue Skeen too. Gosh...what to make next??!!


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Very nice and beautiful! It also looks very functional! Congratulations on a job well done! -- Tex


----------



## flippinout

Here you go... I didn't have any mirrors in the shop to set up a more compelling view, so this will have to do for now.


----------



## Bob Fionda

Wow! Excellent! You look fine with a beard...cheers!


----------



## Tyranta

Beautiful craftsmanship! I really like it a lot!


----------



## AmmoMike

I had never seen or heard of this slingshot before, i'm speachless.
Beautifull Craftsmanship !!!


----------



## M.J

"thwip.... BANG!!"
Cool video! I love starships


----------



## Pawpawsailor

I've gotta build one of those... Starship PFS? Hmmmmm!


----------



## Devoman

Very cool!


----------



## DougDynasty

Wow. That is almost spiritual. What goes on in that brain of urs Mr Nathan? As much stuff as uve done for our sport and community and all the innovations over the years it's truly remarkable that u once again outdone urself. Thank u so much for all uve done for our sport. U were genuinely born for slingshots no doubt. And BTW guys, we are all gunning for second in the SSOTM . Congrats to Nathan FlippinOut Masters.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Ah, to watch a wonderful shooter, shoot such a wonderful shooter.

Is indeeed an honour.

All my very best to all around you Sir for 2014, and well beyond.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## JEFF BURG

now thats what i call STYLE!!!!!


----------



## 1Jeeves1

Speechless


----------



## AnTrAxX

Easily the most beautiful Starship out there to date.

Very elegant shapes...just beautiful!


----------



## Dr J

Je concur!


----------



## matthiasdaues

Dear Nathan, this makes the uss enterprise look like a poor copy 

Birds of prey, beware.

:bowdown:

Cheers and a very Happy New Year to you. M.


----------



## Greavous

Thanks for the vid! That thing sounds like it offers up a nice swack! I feel the need to make one now.


----------



## flippinout

I had so much fun making this one that I have started on another... but this time with 16" of extra draw. Stay tuned!


----------



## JEFF BURG

now that should be something to see like out of this world LOL!!!


----------



## MandrakeUK77

Stunning!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------

